# Purbeck Gem



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

Operated byn Greenslades Pleasure Boats at Poole. Does anyone know the year of build please?? Rgds


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

This website records year of build as 1998.

https://www.ship-rex.com/purbeck-gem-greenslade-pleasure-boats---photo-3539-p.asp


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

The word Purbeck brings back memories. In 1998 we took the chain ferry across to the Isle of Purbeck to visit Swannage and The village of Langton McTravers where my mother started work in 1925 as a 12 year old .
She was a trainee kitchen maid in the Head Master's house at the Old Malthouse school for young boys. 
There she learnt the household and cooking trades of yesteryear that spoiled her husband and children until her passing at 87.
Coming from Mountain Ash in South Wales when coal mining was still at a peak the contrast between the two places never left her memory and after visiting both regions myself I must agree that it must have been like the Pits to 
Paradise.

Bob


----------

